
Norwegian Consumer Council files complaints against Grindr and five 3rd parties - aqsalose
https://www.forbrukerradet.no/side/complaints-against-grindr-and-five-third-party-companies/
======
aqsalose
It didn't fit in the title but they are complaints about GDPR violations. I am
not a tech nor law expert but it appears that summary of technical evidence is
presented in the complaints; it might be of interest to HN.

